# How to get rid of rotten fruit without paying disposal fee or using a bin



## Mao (Oct 14, 2013)

Of course you can pay the disposal fee or get a bin, but a way of doing it for free is to plant it and dig it up. It looks like a droopy plant when you plant it so just dig it up and the rotten fruit's gone  

sorry if this was kinda obvious >_>


----------



## Laurina (Oct 14, 2013)

That's good to know! Never gave it much thought. I love my trash bin. Before I got it I did pay the disposal fee at Re-Tail.


----------



## the_bria (Oct 14, 2013)

i have one sitting on the ground.  i've been thinking about sending it to flo in a letter.  i hate her so much.  i just want her out.  maybe rotten fruit in the mail will teach her that she is unwelcome in the town of clom!!!

lol


----------



## Miya902 (Oct 14, 2013)

Theres nothing else you can do to get rid of rotton fruit/turnips. You either pay a fee at retail, throw it out in an PWP's trash can or home decoration trash can, OR you send it in the mail to someone you hate. LOL those are your only options.


----------



## Mao (Oct 14, 2013)

Miya902 said:


> Theres nothing else you can do to get rid of rotton fruit/turnips. You either pay a fee at retail, throw it out in an PWP's trash can or home decoration trash can, OR you send it in the mail to someone you hate. LOL those are your only options.



Oh I just buried mined by accident and re-dug it and it was gone?


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 14, 2013)

I've never had any rotten fruit before, but...can't you just eat it? xDD


----------



## Sholee (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm definitely going to try this! i hate paying the fee and i dont have the trash can pwp yet.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 14, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Oh I just buried mined by accident and re-dug it and it was gone?


I think it's because you can dig up saplings, like if you planted it in a bad spot and it wilted or if you planted one somewhere you didn't mean to. 

This is good info to know when I'm feeling lazy and don't want to go back to my house to throw them in the trash.


----------



## Robert Plant (Oct 14, 2013)

Gummysaur said:


> I've never had any rotten fruit before, but...can't you just eat it? xDD



No because you'll die lol. Or because it's impossible to eat.

It's impossible to get rid of rotten fruit. You better send it to a neighbour you hate, or just pay the feed at Re-tail.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 14, 2013)

Robert Plant said:


> No because you'll die lol. Or because it's impossible to eat.
> 
> It's impossible to get rid of rotten fruit. You better send it to a neighbour you hate, or just pay the feed at Re-tail.


Um, the OP posted that she buried it, dug up the droopy plant that appeared where she buried it, and that got rid of the rotten fruit. 

You can also throw it away with the trash can PWP or with one of the trash cans you can have inside your home.


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 14, 2013)

Some villagers have trash cans inside their house, too. :3


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 14, 2013)

I've never heard of this before!  It was never obvious to me. 
On my town I had a trash bin in my house, so I just threw away rotten fruit there rather than paying the fee for it.  I only got rotten fruit once, though, when I shook a perfect peach tree from my orchard.


----------

